# First Fatties for Breakfast



## smokindavep (Sep 8, 2012)

Made my first fatties this morning!  Gotta say, thanks to the info on this site, they were fantastic!  Everyone loved them.  Inside were hash browns, scrambled eggs, sauteed onions and bell peppers (red, green and orange), and green chilies in one.  Smoked in the Smoke Vault to an IT of 170 with a blend of hickory and cherry wood.  Nothing like the smell of smoke at 6:00 in the morning!













DSC02846.JPG



__ smokindavep
__ Sep 8, 2012


















DSC02847.JPG



__ smokindavep
__ Sep 8, 2012


----------



## gotarace (Sep 8, 2012)

Dave those fatties look Fantastic. Nothing like a breakfast fatty to start the weekend!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Thanks for sharing the Q-View!!!


----------



## jrod62 (Sep 8, 2012)

Good job on the bacon weave 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Breakfast fatties are the best. Looks great !!!!1


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 9, 2012)

Looks like you are ready to enter the Throwdown, those look great...JJ


----------



## boykjo (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm ready for some of that for breakfast.... too bad I'm workin........


----------



## smokindavep (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone!  I was really happy with the way they turned out.  Like many others here have confessed, I dind't know what a fatty was until I found this site. The tutorials and information are top notch!  Those definitely won't be my last fatties!


----------



## nybbq (Sep 9, 2012)

They look Great !!


----------

